# Jailbreak Apple TV 2 ne marche pas



## jojor1618 (12 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Mon matos : 
ATV 2 5.0.2 
OS X 10.8.5
Itunes version 11.1.1

Je viens donc d'acheter une ATV 2. En voulant la jailbreaker avec seas0npass (0.8.6), tout se passe bien jusqu'à la restauration Itunes. J'ai le message suivant : "Itunes restore script failed ! selecting IPSW in Finder". 

Le fichier IPSW est pourtant bien crée. La raison vient-elle de la version Itunes trop récente ? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Lauange (13 Octobre 2013)

Salut, pourquoi tu n'essaye pas avec le firmware 5.2.1 ?


----------

